#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Internet of Things (IoT) >  >  Latest IoT Trends in 2019!

## Bhavya

There is an assumption that by 2020 there will be nearly 30 billion IoT devices. As the influence of IoT growing across the industries, it’s necessary to be aware of which new IoT trends affect our businesses.

These are some of the latest trends going to impact IoT in 2019.


AI TechnologyData broking &InfonomicsLegal, ethical and social IoTIoT supremacyThe conversion from an intelligent edge to intelligent meshInnovation on sensorReliable hardware operational systemsNew user experiences in IoT Chip innovationWireless networking technologies in IoT

----------

